# Ohio 2021 - Summer Mushrooms



## sb

*Happy Summer Mushroom Hunting Everyone.*
My first summer outing will be to hunt Red Reishi in SE Ohio.

June is usually best for me for Red Reishi because there aren't as many bugs on them as later.

June 2020 pic from last year below.








(The bottom reishi showing white is showing the underside)

Happy mushroom hunting.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Wow! That's getting it done! Question, what types of trees do you find them on? I've only found reishi once, and it was on stump so rotten that the specie was unrecognizable.


----------



## sb

shroomsearcher said:


> Wow! That's getting it done! Question, what types of trees do you find them on? I've only found reishi once, and it was on stump so rotten that the specie was unrecognizable.


Excellent question shroomsearcher.

I *find them on old Hemlock and dead Hemlock in Ohio. * Sometimes the dead Hemlock are fallen down. Sometimes the Hemlock are now stumps and the rest of the tree has toppled over.

The way this plays out optimally is that I *cruise steep gorges in SE OH* that typically have Hemlock lining the gorges on the rim and in the bottom of the gorges.

As often as not, a now dead Hemlock on the rim of a gorge will have the upper stalk of the tree topple into the gorge and the base-some 4-10 ft of the tree-will still be upright on the gorge rim/edge above.

These are the optimal environments in my experience for rich Red Reishi finds. Sometimes Red Reishi will be sprouting on the now horizontal tree stalks that have fallen into the gorges, as below.

SE OH 2017, Red Reishi.



Sometimes they will be growing out of the base of the now demised hemlock base still standing on the gorge edge or rim above.

This is exemplified in my last year June foray for Red Reishi. I had planned on visiting 3 prime Red Reishi gorges where I had found them in the past.

As it turned out--the season turned out to be so abundant, that I filled my needs in just the 1st of the 3 spots I had on my list to visit. Filling my needs meant that I harvested enough for two years worth of making Reishi Mushroom extract.

What experience showed me is that, generally, Red Reishi will have a good year in 1 of 3 years. So, to keep from running out of dried Red Reishi, from which I can make medicinal extract, I want to keep at least 1 year ahead, in terms of quantity.

Pic below from June 2018
View attachment 39964


----------



## sb

*Summer Mushroom Hunting -- Rainfall Map tool works well to show local variations in rainfall.*

We all know summer mushrooms are often dependent on rainfall. If you, like me, have wished for a good way to access local variations in rainfall, then this website link is worth exploring.









Rainfall totals for the last 24 hours to 3 days - high resolution map – iWeatherNet


Radar-estimated precipitation accumulation for the past 24 hours to 3 days. High resolution and interactive rainfall data on Google Maps.



www.iweathernet.com





I tried it last year and was able to pinpoint significant variations in rainfall - often 2-3 inch variations within just a few miles. It has a selection of underlying maps to choose from.

Last year, it made a difference in determining which woods to go to for Chanterelles - kept me from wasting my time

Here's an example below: Central OH map from our rainfall yesterday and you can see a 2.25 inch rain difference over just 6-7 miles. The center of a heavy rain cell showed 3" while everything more than 3-4 miles away just got .5" of rain.

Come next month-July-when the Chants start, this can be important information, especially if you have numerous choices of where to go hunting. Have fun with it.

*Happy hunting everyone.*


----------



## shroomsearcher

Wednesday, when we were NOT getting the rain that was forecast, I headed out to a local prepared food carry out because it was meat loaf day! I love meat loaf, and also au gratin potatoes and Italian greens and beans are available that day. Leaving my house, the roads were almost dry. By the time I got to the shop, which is no more than 4 miles South of me, the roads were wet! And, there was a slight sprinkle falling. 

Don't know why, but the southern part of the country seems to pull rain!


----------



## Zabz

Now that is a useful link, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kokomorel

sb said:


> *Summer Mushroom Hunting -- Rainfall Map tool works well to show local variations in rainfall.*
> 
> We all know summer mushrooms are often dependent on rainfall. If you, like me, have wished for a good way to access local variations in rainfall, then this website link is worth exploring.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rainfall totals for the last 24 hours to 3 days - high resolution map – iWeatherNet
> 
> 
> Radar-estimated precipitation accumulation for the past 24 hours to 3 days. High resolution and interactive rainfall data on Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> www.iweathernet.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tried it last year and was able to pinpoint significant variations in rainfall - often 2-3 inch variations within just a few miles. It has a selection of underlying maps to choose from.
> 
> Last year, it made a difference in determining which woods to go to for Chanterelles - kept me from wasting my time
> 
> Here's an example below: Central OH map from our rainfall yesterday and you can see a 2.25 inch rain difference over just 6-7 miles. The center of a heavy rain cell showed 3" while everything more than 3-4 miles away just got .5" of rain.
> 
> Come next month-July-when the Chants start, this can be important information, especially if you have numerous choices of where to go hunting. Have fun with it.
> 
> *Happy hunting everyone.*
> 
> View attachment 39967


Love that web link SB thanks for the information


----------



## shroomsearcher

I clicked on it, and couldn't figure out how to use it. Put my cursor on everything that looked like it should do what I want, and nothing. Maybe I need to come straight at it rather than through the link.


----------



## sb

Hi shroomsearcher -

From this web link (perhaps, copy this link and paste into a new browser tab)
www.iweathernet.com/total-rainfall-map-24-hours-to-72-hours

For me, what comes up is a U.S. map that I can either choose the NE US menu selection for a drill down map or I can place my cursor on the map and use the + choice at the bottom right of the browser page to drill down to my area of interest, map wise.

The next choices would be 1. the time frame and # 2 the underlying map type. A 3rd choice might be the degree of opacity of the map cumulative rainfall accumulation colors. Hi opacity obliterates the underlying map details but can be temporarily beneficial to zero in on smaller high rainfall cells of local and beneficial interest.

Hope this helps. Also, for me, all of this is done on a pc with a big monitor that shows up everything in a large image. Are you using smartphone or a pc?


----------



## shroomsearcher

I'm on a desktop PC, and I kind of figured it out later yesterday night. Due to lack of time, I didn't have the chance to experiment with it much. Like, how far can I drill down into the image? BTW, I love learning new lingo like "drill down" instead of "zoom in". 

Here's something I will check. Played golf today at a course in the south county. After the round and our meal on the covered patio, a fairly robust rain squall moved through. No lightning, but quite a bit of wind and rain. I live about 10 miles north of the place, and it didn't take too far on the northbound highway to find completely dry pavement. When I got home, we had received zero precip. 

The reason I am interested in drilling down, is that in my cursory review of the map, it seemed to indicate about 1.25" of precip in my local area, and I know for a fact that that is nonsense! We are way short of that where I live, but how about not that far from me. Like some of the places where I like to hunt shrooms! 

If it doesn't rain at home, I can water my garden. I can't water the chanterelle wood! l


----------



## sb

Well said shroomsearcher.

I'll water my shiitake logs . . . for sure. But I track Mother Nature (rainfall) to know where to spend my time in the woods.

We've been getting such recurrent rains in OH that I'm now thinking that perhaps the Chanterelles will start early -- yet to be proved. Today I told my mushroom hunting neighbor that I'd go out early with him, to check this out.

Mean time--I'm going down to SE OH -- probably Hocking County to hunt for Red Reishi within the week. Will post after.

Joyful mushroom hunting to all.


----------



## sb

Shroomsearcher -- on the cumulative Rainfall accuracy, I understand that it is computed mathematically from dopplar radar data to arrive at the cumulative rainfall maps.

The most recent one for me was confirmed as a 2 by 5 mile area got the highest cumulative rainfall. I lived in that area and perceived it to be accurate. While this is subjective, I think I'll place a rainfall guage in the back yard and try to correlate more objectively.

Thanks for sharing your experience.


----------



## sb

*Chanterelle Itch - Central OH*
This morning I went out to my most favorable Chanterelle woods. I found superb soil moisture but not even a pencil stub of a Chanterelle. 

I went home and looked up my first registration of Chanterelle finds from prior years dated pics for Central OH. The average date of first find for 6 years was July 9.

Hmmnnn . . . I'm ready now! My earliest Chanterelle first find was June 29 for Central OH.

I did find frequent white Jelly Mushrooom and some early honeys. Right now my yard around the house seems more prolific than that still slumbering woods . . .
Happy Woods Time, everyone!


----------



## Zabz

This morning I'm noticing the orange ditch lily's are doing their thing. By my approximations chanterelles will be kicking within a few weeks. Usually I wait for the large clusters of jack o lanterns to start popping before I even consider looking.

Soon...


----------



## sb

*Red Reishi - Hocking County, OH *
I made my first trip to the woods for Red Reishi yesterday. I wasn't disappointed, bringing home just one--this beauty below.









The highest quality is in finding them before the bugs do as the underside image below shows.










I left many as I have two bags of sliced, dried from last year to use in my medicinal Reishi Extract. The two I left, below bottom/top pic, are perfect, but small so I left them to grow. Maybe I'll get back in a few weeks.










I've shared that Hemlock lined steep gorges are the prime environment. Here below is a pic looking down such a steep gorge from the headwall. You can see the littered stalks of dead, broken hemlocks that have fallen into the gorge--prime for growing Reishi.

(There's a small Red Reishi on the lower right Hemlock below)









Now, turning around looking up at the cliff headwall, you can see several plate-sized Reishi hanging on the hemlock on the very edge of the cliff.










I didn't even think about trying to get these as there was a 45 degree 20 ft slope to the cliff edge . . . well . . . and then the 45 feet to the bottom!!

Happy Summer Mushroom Hunting!


----------



## sb

*Red Reishi*

Cut into bacon like strips, dried already & bagged for future use in making Red Reishi medicinal extract.


----------



## morelseeeker

Has anyone happened on to any yellow oysters in OH. Heard they are mighty tasty. Also trumpets are on near Pittsburgh, PA. Any finds in OH yet?


----------



## Kokomorel

sb said:


> *Red Reishi - Hocking County, OH *
> I made my first trip to the woods for Red Reishi yesterday. I wasn't disappointed, bringing home just one--this beauty below.
> View attachment 39990
> 
> 
> The highest quality is in finding them before the bugs do as the underside image below shows.
> 
> View attachment 39992
> 
> 
> I left many as I have two bags of sliced, dried from last year to use in my medicinal Reishi Extract. The two I left, below bottom/top pic, are perfect, but small so I left them to grow. Maybe I'll get back in a few weeks.
> 
> View attachment 39993
> 
> 
> I've shared that Hemlock lined steep gorges are the prime environment. Here below is a pic looking down such a steep gorge from the headwall. You can see the littered stalks of dead, broken hemlocks that have fallen into the gorge--prime for growing Reishi.
> 
> (There's a small Red Reishi on the lower right Hemlock below)
> View attachment 39994
> 
> 
> Now, turning around looking up at the cliff headwall, you can see several plate-sized Reishi hanging on the hemlock on the very edge of the cliff.
> 
> View attachment 39996
> 
> 
> I didn't even think about trying to get these as there was a 45 degree 20 ft slope to the cliff edge . . . well . . . and then the 45 feet to the bottom!!
> 
> Happy Summer Mushroom Hunting!


Great pics and information on this mushroom it’s still on my bucket list of shrooms there is only a handful of places to hunt them here in Indiana but I’ll keep trying


----------



## JBwoodsman

I think I found some babys! NEO


----------



## Zabz

I was thinking about hitting the woods this upcoming Monday. If the rain continues we might have some early chants up by then. My spring season was ok. About 60% of last years spring harvest. I'm hoping the chants come up in force this year, last year was kind of a bust for me as far as chants go. Good luck all, I can't wait to see some pictures swarmed with golden orange!


----------



## gutterman

Found enough chants big enough to pick for a meal tonight. Look to be just starting in the one woods I checked as I left a lot of babies. Didn’t stay long as a round of storms were about to come thru. Skeeters are bad but there out there. Crawford county.


----------



## shroomsearcher

We finally got some rain up here yesterday PM and today. Supposed to get some more tonight. That should get things cooking!


----------



## JBwoodsman

The heat set them back a little. I did find more in another spot that are well on the way, especially with the fresh rain. Bad pic but has to be close to a hundred counting all the pins.


----------



## Zabz

Found a dozen or so worth picking and some blackberries. Mass quantities of tiny soggy ones. Next week will be crazy.


----------



## sb

*Franklin County Chanterelles - Central OH*

Chants from my favorite woods from the 3rd. Just a dozen or so like these below.










The woods was hosting lots of spots where the Chanterelles are just beginning to emerge as below.

So . . . in one week and especially after one more rain. Chanterelle Heaven opens its' gates!









Safe & Happy Hunting to everyone!!


----------



## Zabz

Got about 2 paper bags full this past Saturday. After this rain it's got to be getting crazy out there!


----------



## JBwoodsman

They’re eveywhere but not growing very fast


----------



## JBwoodsman

Think I found a cinnabar red! Not sure the species though. Anyone have input?


----------



## shroomsearcher

If it is, then the taxonomic name is _Cantharellus cinnabarinus. _


----------



## JBwoodsman

Another new species for me!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Those look like chanterelle spikes. If you've never found chants before, then it is a new species. I found my first 3 years ago!


----------



## sb

*Central OH - Franklin County*

Bag of Chanterellees from this morning.










Tonight, for the 8th year in a row, I'm going to make Chanterelle, Yellow Wax Bean & Corn Chowder.

'll post a pic. This is one of my favorite Chanterelle recipes. The wax beans are from the garden and also the herbs. 

Enjoy the woods, everyone.


----------



## sb

*Today: Yellow Corn, Yellow Wax Bean, Yellow Chanterelle Chowder

















*

This is my 8th year for this recipe. If interested, then go to Mushroom Dinner Pics & Recipes and look under the Chanterelle Dinner Pics & Recipes to find the recipe for this. It has lots of complexity to the flavor. This chowder cook above had Rosemary, Thyme, Sweet Marjoram, Dill, Leeks, Garlic, Sherry Salt, & Pepper and Cream.

Happy Mushroom Hunting, all!


----------



## JBwoodsman

shroomsearcher said:


> Those look like chanterelle spikes. If you've never found chants before, then it is a new species. I found my first 3 years ago!


I have only found smooth chanterelle (Cantharellus lateritius) before. Never the two in my last pictures. We will all be posting bags overflowing pics within the next few days. Looks like a good season from what I have seen.


----------



## sb

*Chanterelles in Tarragon, Sherry, Cream Sauce over Scrambled Eggs & Toast*

After perusing my recipe folder I ended up taking items from three recipes and combining them for breakfast. 

Eggs, Red Onion, Cream, Chanterelles, Sherry, Jalapeno, Tarragon, Sweet Grape Tomatoes, Herbed Olives and Parsley.









As the cream sauce was cooking and catepulting me into tastebud heaven, I couldn't help but think how good it would be on toast too, in addition to topping the scrambled eggs, so I did both, below.










Happy summer mushroom hunting, everyone.


----------



## gutterman

That’s a great looking breakfast sb!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Wow, that looks good!


----------



## shroomsearcher

FWIW the Chants are just getting started in my neck of the woods here in NE Ohio. Went to my spot today and found lots of little pins, but nothing worth harvesting yet. Also checked the new chicken log from last year, and nothing at all is happening there yet. It flushed after the Chants were well underway, so I figure I have some time there.


----------



## gutterman

There popping and giant here in Crawford/Seneca county area. Went out this morning and picked a lot of mature ones and tons more left behind for another good harvest. Looks like a good year for chants. And mosquitos haha had a Pooh bear cloud hovering me entire time in woods this morning


----------



## sb

Gutterman - Nice mess of Chanterelles.

Happy Hunting everyone!


----------



## sb

Central OH - Franklin County

This Morning! Magnificent Perfect Chanterelles. I ignored the ones on the path and picked the ones to the side as they had no rain spatter dirt on the under side -- simplifying my preparation. The ones on the cutting board have had no cleaning.










Now . . . . What to cook?

Happy Summer Mushroom Hunting! 🍄


----------



## sb

Chanterelle Heaven



http://imgur.com/a/DArfrr2


----------



## gutterman

Nice video sb! Yes the woods I pick mine around in look like that as well. Just a banner year here in Ohio with all the rains


----------



## shroomsearcher

Sweet! That's not hunting, that's finding!


----------



## River Birch Run

Found more than enough for a meal myself today, mostly smooth though. Just a few of the golden. I did find a bunch of the Ghost plant. Picked some of that to make medicine.


----------



## sb

Central OH - Franklin County

Saturday: Bay Boletes and Chanterelle Mushrooms. I hadn't visited this woods since two years ago.

It didn't disappoint. The chanterelles were mostly about 10 days behind the woods yielding the Chants in my earlier posts. The Bay Boletes (Boletus Badius) were a hoped for find. There's only a few day window of opportunity for these, for me, before the bugs get them or they become huge pancakes on stalks.










There were sooo many different mushrooms in the woods, I was inspired to get into photographer mode.

Finding the Bay Boletes alerts me that another woods that has yielded a variety of Boletes as well as the smaller Yellow Silver Dollar sized Chanterelle should now go to the top of my list. I didn't get there at all last year for Chants or other summer shrooms like Chicken of the Woods (Laetiporus), or "Shrimp of the Woods" (Abortive enteloma).

Good Hunting Adventures in the Woods to you!!


----------



## shroomsearcher

I found a whole lot of Chant pins the last time I hiked through my Chant woods. Since then, we have had a whole lot of moisture, and warm overnight temps. I am hopeful that my next trip to that woods will yield a lot of sizable, edible, Chants! And maybe something will start happening on the chicken log!

And someone mentioned black trumpets a little while ago. They've kind of been on my bucket list for a while. I've kind of realized that I will not find them where I am finding my Chants. I find the Chants near the very top of the ridge. Very little moss up there, and I see moss in every pic of Trumpets that I've ever seen! The ridge I hunt tapers gently down to the park road that runs along the ridge. Once you cross the road, the slope drops steeply into the creek! 

However, there's a parking lot at the bottom, and a short hike across a bridge, to reach the bottom of the steep side, i'm thinking seriously of having a good look around down in there. After all, it should be wetter at the bottom of the slope. So, you should find more moss. 

This is just a semi-educated guess, but wish me luck.


----------



## sb

*What to Cook? - answer to post #41 Question.*

I couldn't resist baking a Chanterelle Crawfish-Tail Pie.










For the full recipe go to Mushroom DInner Pics & Recipes, 1st recipe under Chanterelle Dinner Pics & Recipes click here: Chanterelle Dinner Pics & Recipes.

Here's my secret. I get the Crawfish Tails frozen.










The quality has, for me, been 100% consistent over the 4-5 years that I've been making this delicious dish. (frozen Seafood section of Walmart who'd a thought of that).

The original recipe was posted by "Jack" from Michigan and a previous website moderator.


----------



## sb

*Korean Mushroom Porridge*

From Louisiana . . . (My neighbor as well as the Crawfish Tails above)
My neighbor was curious about all my mushroom adventures and was making "Korean Mushroom Porridge" for some friends. So we did a trade.

She said Yes to my offer of wild Chanterelles to use in her porridge along with the "Beech Mushrooms" and "King Trumpet" mushrooms. She gave me enough afterward for me to treat my guests for the Chanterelle Crawfish Pie to an appetizer of Korean Mushroom Porridge.

In return I gave her a piece of my Chanterelle Crawfish-tail Pie.

Korean Mushroom Porridge with Chanterelle, Beech & King Trumpet Mushrooms









I was delighted with the purity and sequencing of flavors showing up as the white rice base did not disguise or temper anything.

Great Summer Mushroom Hunting to Everyone!! 😎


----------



## sb

*Central OH - Franklin County

Chanterelles today








*

In a great woods that I skipped last year. The Chanterelles were moderately abundant. This woods has lots of Boletes but I only found a few and they were past their prime.










What is noteworthy about this woods is that it has abundance of Red Russula.










I've never eaten this mushroom because I never find enough in good enough condition to make it worthwhile.

It is eaten more frequently in European countries. It is characterized as a hot peppery taste. Toxic if eaten raw, like Morels, when cooked it's fine.

Have a good time in the woods! 👍


----------



## shroomsearcher

I find some of those red Russula's in my woods as well. But they are hit and miss, and they always seem to be over the hill, at least a little bit. I've never found them growing as close as your pic. 

The Chants are doing well, and I found some chicken primordia growing on the chicken log this afternoon. Looking at it from 20 feet away, I could see nothing, but something told me to get closer. When I saw the primordia I was really happy. good to know that the chickens are on their way! Why? Because this log is visible both from the walking path and the park road that run along the ridge! 

Tomorrow will be dedicated to cutting the grass after the torrential downpours we've gone through. Wednesday is dedicated to 'shrooming!


----------



## sb

shroomsearcher - I saw no Chicken of the woods today. I like to cook them once or twice a year and have saved & posted some enjoyable recipes.

. . . . about when I get tired of /Chanterelles the chicken of the woods will be going good. I'm especially looking forward to getting enough Lions Mane to slice & dry enough to get me through a year of use of the powder.


----------



## sb

shroomsearcher said:


> red Russula's i I've never found them growing as close as your pic.


shroomsearcher -- I composed that picture of the red Russula. Thery were all within a 20 ft circle--actually probably twice the number of Russula as in the pic, but it wouldn't have made as good a picture if I tried to get them all in a wide angle pic.

The other thought was to get a representative selection of various stages of growth.

Great Hunting to all you 'Shroomers! 😎


----------



## sparx

Today’s haul from Ashland Co.


----------



## shroomsearcher

Well, that tells me that the height of the flush is still a little south of me. With all the yard and garden work done, I went out to get some Chants today! Problem was that places where I found small Chants just a few days ago, were barren! But I hunted around, and managed to harvest a decent small bag. Maybe about a pound. So, I have enough for a few good meals.


----------



## gregorymon

Nice haul Sparx! Your pics have inspired me to search this weekend. I only learned here that chanterelles could be found in Ohio. Been morel hunting for years.


----------



## gregorymon

sb said:


> *Central OH - Franklin County
> 
> Chanterelles today
> 
> View attachment 40239
> *
> 
> In a great woods that I skipped last year. The Chanterelles were moderately abundant. This woods has lots of Boletes but I only found a few and they were past their prime.
> 
> View attachment 40240
> 
> 
> What is noteworthy about this woods is that it has abundance of Red Russula.
> 
> View attachment 40241
> 
> 
> I've never eaten this mushroom because I never find enough in good enough condition to make it worthwhile.
> 
> It is eaten more frequently in European countries. It is characterized as a hot peppery taste. Toxic if eaten raw, like Morels, when cooked it's fine.
> 
> Have a good time in the woods! 👍


----------



## gregorymon

Are you still finding chanterelles in Franklin County sb? Guess I've arrived to the hunt a little late but the pics are making me think I should be walking in the woods more often! Hoping to get out tomorrow.


----------



## sb

gregorymon - Franklin county is still going gangbusters. Got a load this morning. See my post just below.


----------



## sb

Central OH - Franklin County

*The Gates of Chanterelle Heaven are Still Open!*
This morning's pickings below.










67 degrees in the morning; back home by 10:00am. What's not to like about this.

. . . and then breakfast:









Chanterelles with scrambled eggs. A little diced jalapeno with the garlic & onion, some white wine, parsley, shredded cheese blend & blueberry toast. Yummy!










Happy Mushroom Hunting Everybody!


----------



## sb

*Woods Report*

The above woods is yet to reach its' prime. That may be a week away.

The location of my video post #42 (above) has yet to top out. I've picked that spot 4 times and each time there were more chanterelles and larger ones than the previous pick. The size this morning I know is not the largest this spot & woods has to offer. Perhaps the peak will be next week -- depenting on the ability of the woods to hold moisture and additional rain. 

Some other woods I've picked in prior years and again this year were/are a week behind "Chanterelle Heaven". This bodes well for Central OH for the next several weeks, in my opinion.


----------



## morelseeeker

Have only found 25 pounds of chants in OH this year so far. Here are some. Along with a few lobsters.


----------



## sb

*Central OH - Franklin County

Chanterelle Heaven, Again Today*

For the 5th time I (+ mushroom hunting buddy below) entered Chanterelle Heaven this morning. 










This 5th time the Chanterelles are now about as big as they get here. 




















There were more than at any time in the first 4 visits.

This view below is of the area through which I did the walk-through video, above (post # 42).









Ha!!! I was even blessed by my mushroom hunting buddy finding the gloves I'd walked away from two weeks ago!.










This woods will continue to produce for another week on just the forest floor moisture now present. If we get more rain this could be a record duration of Chanterelle season for me in this woods.

Have a great Summer Mushroom Season, Everyone!! 😎


----------



## sb

*Chanterelle & Shrimp Fettuccine Alfredo*

On the cutting board: Chanterelles, Argentinian Red Shrimp & a bag of Trader Joe's frozen Fettuccine Alfredo. I call this Fettuccini Alfredo a "Starter Meal" because you can add anything to it and it very quickly becomes a tasty, satisfying meal.

It's been my go-to when I want something satisfying and great quality without putting in any prep time.

*







*

Chanterelle & Shrimp Fettuccini Alfredo with braised collards & kale, cherry tomatoes (all direct from the garden) . . . and as it is a hot Summer evening, a Campari & sparkling water over ice. Somehow it is half empty and I haven't started eating dinner!? How's that?

*









Everyone -- get out into the woods. You'll be glad you did! Happy Summer to all! 😎*


----------



## shroomsearcher

sb said:


> *Chanterelle & Shrimp Fettuccine Alfredo*
> 
> On the cutting board: Chanterelles, Argentinian Red Shrimp & a bag of Trader Joe's frozen Fettuccine Alfredo. I call this Fettuccini Alfredo a "Starter Meal" because you can add anything to it and it very quickly becomes a tasty, satisfying meal.
> 
> It's been my go-to when I want something satisfying and great quality without putting in any prep time.
> 
> *
> View attachment 40379
> *
> 
> Chanterelle & Shrimp Fettuccini Alfredo with braised collards & kale, cherry tomatoes (all direct from the garden) . . . and as it is a hot Summer evening, a Campari & sparkling water over ice. Somehow it is half empty and I haven't started eating dinner!? How's that?
> 
> *
> View attachment 40381
> 
> 
> Everyone -- get out into the woods. You'll be glad you did! Happy Summer to all! 😎*


This is a terrific post, even though there is no Trader Joe's any where near me. But, ready to prepare meals are becoming more available. This is a great idea!


----------



## morelseeeker

Hiked Monday







for 8 1/2 hours in the woods over rugged terrain and picked 38 pounds of chanterelle mushrooms. The gray bags weigh 5 pounds each and the white bag weighs 3 pounds.


----------



## sb

Morelseeker - What a great haul!

But now: how to process them. What do you do for such an amount?


----------



## sb

*Central OH - Franklin County*

Today, Saturday, Chanterelle Heaven continued to please me. Pristine white oysters were just starting too.










As I had committed to sharing a Chanterelle dish with a neighbor I was fortunate to find a spot that I had completely overlooked in my 5-6 previous visits to this woods. 

I had to look differently, going through briars, grasses and weedy growth beneath understory -- only seeing the Chanterelles when I'm within about 7 feet from them. With the briars, each Chanterelle was its' own challenge to reach.

passing scenery below




























Have some summer fun - out in the woods. Good Luck. 😎


----------



## sb

*Woods update for Central OH*

A week ago I said that my best Chanterelle woods (Chanterelle Heaven) had enough moisture in the forest floor to last a week and that after that it would depend on the rainfalls.

Yesterday's pickings proved that to come true.

What happened after I left the woods with a good haul that I thought would be my last was a good rain which pumped .75" into Chanterelle Heaven -- even as another area with a woods I hunt got 2.5" and some other areas within the same driving distance got "0" Zilch! Nada!

Look at this rainfall around Central OH yesterday: 










The red with the brown in the center are areas of 2.5" rainfall yesterday, while the white areas have 0 rainfall.

Where would you choose to hunt in the next few days?

Here's the link to this great rainfall gauge tool: Rainfall totals for the last 24 hours to 3 days - high resolution map – iWeatherNet

You have to do a little configuring: such as the time frame, area of the country, type of map overlay, etc.

Hey . . . Happy Summer Mushroom Hunting! 😎


----------



## redfred

sb said:


> *Woods update for Central OH*
> 
> A week ago I said that my best Chanterelle woods (Chanterelle Heaven) had enough moisture in the forest floor to last a week and that after that it would depend on the rainfalls.
> 
> Yesterday's pickings proved that to come true.
> 
> What happened after I left the woods with a good haul that I thought would be my last was a good rain which pumped .75" into Chanterelle Heaven -- even as another area with a woods I hunt got 2.5" and some other areas within the same driving distance got "0" Zilch! Nada!
> 
> Look at this rainfall around Central OH yesterday:
> 
> View attachment 40400
> 
> 
> The red with the brown in the center are areas of 2.5" rainfall yesterday, while the white areas have 0 rainfall.
> 
> Where would you choose to hunt in the next few days?
> 
> Here's the link to this great rainfall gauge tool: Rainfall totals for the last 24 hours to 3 days - high resolution map – iWeatherNet
> 
> You have to do a little configuring: such as the time frame, area of the country, type of map overlay, etc.
> 
> Hey . . . Happy Summer Mushroom Hunting! 😎


I find this to be a helpful tool thanks for sharing.....


----------



## sb

*Central OH - Franklin County*

I listened to my own advice - followed the rain data - and got out into the woods this morning to spots getting good rain multiple times in the last week. I wasn't disappointed as the Chanterelles are still going strong. Lots of good sized ones and some new ones just starting, although the season is getting long.










After gorging myself in Chanterelle Heaven, I stopped by 3 different woods on the way home and found Chanterelles to a lesser degree in all of them.

This is what I chose to bring home, below.










I noted a number of logs in multiple woods, getting some good Turkey Tail growing on them. I'll be back in a week or two after they've grown some more, for some of these, to make my Turkey Tail medicinal extract.










Giant Hamburger Bun sized Boletes -- past their prime.
I think I know a woods or two that may have fresh ones . . .









This is magnificent weather today to be outside!! 🌞
Enjoy some time in the woods! 😎 🍄
Cheers 🍷


----------



## shroomsearcher

I was ready to pronounce Chant season behind us. Went out yesterday, 8- 14, and found a grand total of two Chants after hiking that entire ridge! Also, the Chicken log doesn't seem like it will flush this year. No sign of life on it. I guess I'll have to go out and check at least one more time. What surprised me is that I found no honeys in spots where I found them in the past after siginificant rainfall! We got dumped on 4 straight days.


----------



## sb

*Woods Report - Central OH*

This time of year where I find Chanterelles shifts. I find them later in the season beneath 3 canopy layers, where the cover holds moisture best.

This is a 3 picture sequence from 3 days ago, below.

1st there is the main story.











2nd there is the 4-6 ft tall understory of saplings & bushes.










3rd. underneath the bushes is the 12-14" tall various forest floor growth keeping in the moisture and which I'm pulling back below.









Have a good time in the woods! 😎 🍷 🍄


----------



## JBwoodsman

Here are some finds from the summer. Still looking for those trumpets!





























P.S. Shroomsreacher I’d bet if you give that chicken log another month you will see some results!


----------



## shroomsearcher

I hope so. Last year that log popped at the same time the Chants did. And I know it was the first pop for that log, because it's only about 20 ft off the path that you enter the ridge on. I spotted those chickens 70-80 ft up the path! But, now that I think about it, I found my very first chicken in early October. We were playing golf, finished the second hole, and driving to the next tee we passed an oak grove. I looked in there and saw those colors! 

I told my buddy that I saw a chicken. He stopped the cart and looked, but he's not a shroomer, so he expected to see an actual chicken walking around in the woods. I showed him what I meant, and put my fingers on it. It was the _cincinnatus _species, and was absolutely prime! When we got back to the clubhouse I asked the guy if anybody had permission to hunt mushrooms on the course, and told him what I had found. He said his cart guy hunted morels there in the Spring, but he'd ask him about me.

Golf season was winding down, so we went back to that same course the next day. It's one of our absolute favorites in the area. Plus, it was off season rates and a weekday, so seniors get a discount! After the round I hunted up the cart guy. He said, "Oh. You're the guy who wants the chicken behind the second green! Yeah, take a cart and go get it!" 

I had a knife and bag in the car just in case, and raced out there since it was almost dark. It was pretty well dark by the time I got back. Walked to the patio where my buds were having beers, and had bought me one. I sat down, pulled a big swig, and showed them what I had harvested. My buddy said "This feels exactly like a fresh chicken tenderloin!" I said yes, and that they taste like them too! That's why they are called chicken of the woods!


----------



## sb

*Central OH - Franklin County*

Today's (Friday morning) Chanterelles. I got'a check. I think this is a record long Chant season for me.

*







*

Like the last time, they were mostly under the multiple under story.


















some little ones too - but not many!









Lot's of Honeys - losing quality immediately!! 










This Chicken of the Woods caught my eye from a distance exciting me, but . . . past its' prime already.









Tonight I need to start a fire in the fire pit in the back yard, tip up a really icy cold beer 🍺 and dance around the fire in thanks to the "Rain Gods" for the regular & abundant rain of recent.

Hmnn . . . well, maybe a glass of wine! 🍷

Enjoy your time in the woods. 😎


----------



## shroomsearcher

I took a short walk yesterday just to take a quick look to see if anything was up close. We had a downpour on Wednesday. Nothing doing, but I'll go back Sunday morning to give them some time to pop. I don't have the multiple understory in my Chant woods, but now I'm thinking of a place that might. It's on my hunting club. Mixed oak, beech, maple forest, and there a kind beech "grove" within it. I think it might be worth a look.


----------



## sb

Shroomsearcher - That's the type of thinking that will gain success this time of year, for Chants. Good luck.

So, here're a few more examples of time-of-year niches I look out for.

There's a set of two woods I go to here in Central OH (Franklin County) that have the small yellow Chanterelle that never gets more than a silver dollar in size. At this time of year, in those woods, I'll still find them hiding in the shadow of fallen trees, where the sun never touches and they are more protected from drying wind. I'll also find them by tracing the seasonal drainage trails through the woods and ocassionally around and in the spots of spring time vernal pools.

In Hocking County, late in the Chant season I've found them (the larger orange smooth Chanterelle) in the parallell ditches that at one time 100 years ago were logging roads. Water collects in these parallell ditches that typically are 1 to 2 1/2 feet lower than the surrounding land. So, there is a different moisture level and the grasses & weeds growing in these tracks will help shade (as well as hide, Ha!) the Chanterelles.

So, while the easy Chant pickings have gone, they can still be found. I sort of enjoy the greater challange. Well, then of course I love the woods!

Hey Everyone . . .Anytime is a good time to get into the woods! 😎


----------



## shroomsearcher

We're supposed to have some cooler days coming soon, and I'll wait till then to make that trek at my hunting club. It's a bit of hike, and there's no way I want to do it in this heat and humidity!


----------



## Zabz

Honey mushrooms have started to come up in masses in Cuyahoga County. Almost time for hens and shrimps, hopefully some lions manes too


----------



## shroomsearcher

Took a short hike today and found some fresh Chants flushing. Most were still fairly small, so I'll head back there tomorrow with my knife and bag. Used this afternoon to cut the grass and "be responsible". That last rain we got from Ida, thankfully it wasn't reall heavy up here in Mahoning Co., and the cooler temps have the grass growing like Topsy again! Tomorrow I play!


----------



## shroomsearcher

Well, went back out today, and did a more in depth search. The Chants were everywhere! I could afford to be picky, so if a Chant had more than on bug tunnel in the stem, it did not make the cut! I found a whole bunch that were absolutely pristime! Not a bug hole in them!


----------



## JBwoodsman




----------



## sb

*Central OH - Franklin County*

Yesterday was a good example of why I enjoy Fall mushrooming. I found 3 different edibles and brought home 2 and had them for dinner last night.









These were the tender pieces I cut off and brought home, below









I also brought home a baseball sized Puffball that was perfect for cooking.









The White Oyster were too dried and I also had all I wanted to cook last night.

For the barbequed Chicken of the Woods I cut it into strips and marinated them in a 1/3 olive oil & 2/3 barbeque sauce combination and grilled them over charcoal along with zucchini, getting some blackened grill marks on each side.

The Puffball I sliced into 3/8" slices and fried it in olive oil & toasted sesame seed oil. Then I used it in a tomato, mozzarella, Puffball Stack, which was a slice of tomato, a slice of fresh mozzarella and slice of fried Puffball. Between each layer was a layer of chopped fresh basil, and a criss-cross pour of both Olive Oil & Balsamic Reduction.

Both Yummy!

Happy hunting everyone! 😎


----------



## sb

*Central OH - Franklin County*

Today, Sunday, as soon as I entered Chanterelle Heaven I found two Chanterelles. Could my great Chant season be going to continue to bless me?









So I picked the better of the two, expecting to find more and maybe enough Chanterelles for a dinner further into the woods.

Surprise. This is all I got of Chants, below HA!!









As I took my sweetie to this woods for the first time, it was a nice walk in the woods.










At this point I don't expect any rains to resurrect Chanterelles in Central OH and therefore am declaring for my hunting purposes that my record long Chant season is over!!

I'm setting my sights on Hen of the Woods, Lions Mane, perhaps some Boletes, more Chicken of the Woods, Turkey Tail (for Medicinal extract) and maybe a few more Puffballs which, once every other year, I like to cut into Texas Fries sized pieces and coat them and fry them.

Good luck mushroom hunting, All. 😎


----------



## tmb

SB, do you ship to the NW? Found this at Tolmie State Park in Washington State.


----------



## sb

tmb said:


> SB, do you ship to the NW? Found this at Tolmie State Park in Washington State.


TMB - I have nothing I'm selling; nothing to ship.


----------



## tmb

Apologies for my facetiousness.


----------



## ButlerMushMan

Hens are out in Butler County.


----------



## shroomsearcher

sb said:


> *Central OH - Franklin County*
> 
> Yesterday was a good example of why I enjoy Fall mushrooming. I found 3 different edibles and brought home 2 and had them for dinner last night.
> View attachment 40585
> 
> 
> These were the tender pieces I cut off and brought home, below
> View attachment 40586
> 
> 
> I also brought home a baseball sized Puffball that was perfect for cooking.
> View attachment 40588
> 
> 
> The White Oyster were too dried and I also had all I wanted to cook last night.
> 
> For the barbequed Chicken of the Woods I cut it into strips and marinated them in a 1/3 olive oil & 2/3 barbeque sauce combination and grilled them over charcoal along with zucchini, getting some blackened grill marks on each side.
> 
> The Puffball I sliced into 3/8" slices and fried it in olive oil & toasted sesame seed oil. Then I used it in a tomato, mozzarella, Puffball Stack, which was a slice of tomato, a slice of fresh mozzarella and slice of fried Puffball. Between each layer was a layer of chopped fresh basil, and a criss-cross pour of both Olive Oil & Balsamic Reduction.
> 
> Both Yummy!
> 
> Happy hunting everyone! 😎


There's a well known mycologist, Paul Stamets who cooks them much the same way, and posted a video about it. I'll see if I can find it and post a link. Found it!


----------



## sb

Hey shroomsearcher - Thanks for sharing this link. I watched it and it was inspiring.


----------



## TimG

You did'nt post a picture of a white oyster. You did post a pic of Dryads saddle, which some call pheasant back. Edible when young but not very tasty and ignored by most foragers.


----------

